# Vehicle battery charging



## simple123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi
I have a 2005 cheyenne 696g. Can anybody tell me when it is on hookup and the charger is switched on on the EC200 control system should this charge the starter battery as well as the leisure batteries.Also i have a fitted solar panel on the roof to charge the leisure batteries but it doesn't charge the starter battery. Can anybody tell me were the solar panel control unit maybe so i can see if i can change the settings on it so that some of the charge can go to the starter battery aswell as the leisure batteries 
Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Guessing it's a FIAT chassis.
I don't think that year would charge the vehicle battery as well?
The solar panel could be wired to the main habitation control unit under the passenger seat?
Google... Schaudt Electroblock...for example.
Or, it could be a small control unit...image:-
Options.... pay an expert to sort....Google and You Tube for info/examples.
I would do the former....and I was a spark but many years ago!
Good luck:wink2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a 2008 version of that. There was a lead you could purchase that allowed you to connect the solar panel directly to the Sargent control unit. That dealt with all the batteries. It charged the leisure batteries first and, once they were fully, it diverted the current to the starter battery. 
Ring Sargent, they are really helpful guys.


----------



## simple123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Please don’t forget to update us once you get the matter sorted out. It might help someone else in the future.,


----------

